# Leningrad Hammer - What was it ?



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

The title says it all.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Is it the one that goes with the sickle?

John T


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Lenigrad?


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Was it a Russian operation to punch a hole/corridor through German forces surrounding Leningrad?


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day sparks.sm.today.03:25.re:leningrad hammer-what is it.is it not part of the old soviet emblem.hammer and sickle?just asking.regards ben27


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe akin to the Kiev thingame aka the woodpecker... an over the horizon radar... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Woodpecker


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Is that a typo or a teaser?
barrinoz.


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

What the f^&% are we talking about here ,why would you start a thread that no one understands ....!!yours confused in NZ


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks like a banana to me


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

It was a hammer!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

This is becoming a pein, you will cop some sledging if someone doesn't claw the truth out of you soon, Chris.

John T

PS It's not Mike Hammer who was in the Mickey Spillane books is it? I heard his real name was Mikhail Hammerski.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Seems to be a lot of banging on about nothing


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

This site needs a spilling chocker


----------



## nick olass (Apr 30, 2009)

Someone will planish the kinks out for us, or does it require lots of steam?
Can someone tell me what we're all on about?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a Russian rock band that teamed up with Mike C Hammer, I think


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

cueball44 said:


> It's a Russian rock band that teamed up with Mike C Hammer, I think


 thought everyone knew that(Hippy)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

If I had a hammer 
I'd hammer in the morning
I'd hammer in the evening 
All over this land
I'd hammer out danger 
I'd hammer out a warning
I'd hammer out love between my brothers and my sisters
All over this land


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

A hammer made by "The Peoples Hammer Factory No 43"


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Bob, dont you mean ".... I'd hammer out the love between my Tovariches all over this People's Democratic Republic"?

John T


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Wasn't that the Russian who signed for West Ham?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Could be a sparkie heavy handed on the Morse key


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Leningrad Hammer -- may be the name of a Russian Lady of the Night ??


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

That is Volga Olga


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

It's a brand of Vodka!


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

John Briggs said:


> It's a brand of Vodka!


Some kind of Russian drifter?? (K)


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

Heres an old song i learnt when i was a boatman on the Volga (along with that old slapper Olga)

Caviar comes from the virgin sturgeon 
the virgin sturgeons a very fine dish
the virgin sturgeon needs no urging
thats why caviars a very rare dish..

Enjoy Comrades


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Ah Alex, here's me thinking you were the King of Scotland, now I remember you and Olga from the "Yo-oh heave ho" days, what a silly Beluga I am. Wasn't Olga in the Ringboltshoi Ballet at one time? She could turn out a fine rendition of "Roe Roe Roe your boat" after a few potato wines. Funny thing, in those days even the black caviar was Red!

Nostrovia.

John T


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

He was a champion heavyweight boxer! (The hammer that is, not Mr.Salmond.)


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Leningrad Hammer = DK,DFC (don't know, don't Fu****g care)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Was that the Volga Olga with a claw, or Vulgar Volga Olga with one ball?


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

My Olga had NO balls,but a very hairy chest ! She was a scary Olga, wish she'd stayed on the Volga.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Tmac1720 said:


> Leningrad Hammer = DK,DFC (don't know, don't Fu****g care)


You should care - it is probably the Russian version of the sluice valve!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

The one that Alex knew was a very voluptuous vulgar Volga Olga from Vladivostok.

Bob


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Probably the German TIGER TANK.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Sparks 69 dropped this one on us and then disappeared, time he came out of the shadows to reveal who the lady is!

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

spongebob said:


> Sparks 69 dropped this one on us and then disappeared, time he came out of the shadows to reveal who the lady is!
> 
> Bob


I know you're not being Tsarcastic, Bob. I'm sure Boris Sparkski 69 will reveal all soon. 

John T

PS no use asking Aleksandreyovich about Olga .... What happened in the Gulag stays in the Gulag!


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day.alex salmond.sm.yesterday.16:33. (p26) re:leninggrad hammer.what was it,i have posted on this thread(p5)but I was looking over the new postings and came across yours,the poem,re:caviar,struck my memory,i said to my wife you would not believe it.when I was a young fellow my mate was always singing it.he seemed to think it was a great little song,(in the 1940.s)thanks for the memory.regards ben27


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Perhaps he was a bad-tempered, ham-fisted Sparkie. (Gleam).
Like JB, I think maybe he was a boxer.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I bet that Olga is hot to Trotski


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

By the Soviet Socialist Democratic Republic of Georgia, I think I've got it! Take a brown Croquette looking thing (origin Turdistan) and wrap it in bacon - what have you got? A Kromeski a la Russe. Stick a chopstick in it - what have you got? A Leningrad Hammer of course. Czech Mate as Boris Spasski used to say.

I look forward to confirmation from Comrade Markonski69. Please deliver prize of a bottle of homemade vodka with a Smirnoff label to Tanya at Settlement 148, Archangelsk - it's the least I can do. 

John (Ivan) T

PS Bob, don't let this put an end to the Commie puns - it's getting as good as the sheep!


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Product placement ?? just after tdp's comment on my screen is an ad for Beluga Caviar - Caspia Beluga Black Caviar Malossol - 138,40 $ (sic) for 339 gr. Damn, Vulgar Vodka Olga from the Volga isnt worth that much ! Marx my words, that Black Caviar is bound to give the Trotskies! Reminds me of a famous horse here Black Caviar 27 starts - 27 wins ! Not even our beloved Olga can beat that!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't worry Oz, if that Olga starts on you , it will be all over before the horse even starts!

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Black Caviar (by Nijinski out of Sturgeon), a great horse which may have been helped in her unbeaten record by her competitors pulling troikas and wearing blinis over their eyes. She's a sex slave now, out in the paddock discovering the true meaning of a Leningrad Hammering.

Trotskidotcommie.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

I go with John Briggs and that it is what you get after calling 'Na Zdorie' (Nozdrovia!) too often


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Sounds like something akin to a 'Singapore Sling' to me.

David
+


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Just a thought - Have another look at the question: It does not say Leni*n*grad, it says Lenigrad.
Does anyone know who what or where Lenigrad is? Does it exist? Is everyone assuming what they think that they see? 
Maybe Sparks69 could tell us
As Confucius is alleged to have said: Do not seek the answer, firstly try to understand the question.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rotary Impact Tool.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

cueball44 said:


> Rotary Impact Tool.


much too sensible and logical - Just because the bloke who invented it happened to live there. (Thumb)


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

david.hopcroft said:


> Sounds like something akin to a 'Singapore Sling' to me.
> 
> David
> +


David,you must be thinking of the Saint Petersburg Slam.(Pint)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Mad Landsman said:


> Just a thought - Have another look at the question: It does not say Leni*n*grad, it says Lenigrad.
> Does anyone know who what or where Lenigrad is? Does it exist? Is everyone assuming what they think that they see?
> Maybe Sparks69 could tell us
> As Confucius is alleged to have said: Do not seek the answer, firstly try to understand the question.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Ken Wood (Sep 6, 2006)

Could be Lenny Grad, who I knew at college. A whizz kid at DIY!(Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

He definitely exists Bob. I've known him since he was a Sputnik in his па́па's eye. (па́па is the Bolshevik word for Daddski, babushka is Commie for Nana).

However, I can't promise that he isn't the 6th man in the Cambridge spyring - he does live within a steroid assisted shotput throw from the city.

Oh no, just thought, could this have anything to do with the Olympics most boring event ... Throwing the hammer?

John T


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh no, just thought, could this have anything to do with the Olympics most boring event ... Throwing the hammer?

I don't know about that John, It probably beats tossing the caber or any other protuberances!

Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

"I was wandering around the Olympic Village and I saw this fellah with a long stick and I sez to him,"So, you're a pole vaulter" and he says,"No, I am German. How do you know my name?"!!!!"

Good thread! Keep it up chaps. Wonder when Sputnik Sparski 69 will be back with the definitive answer...........
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

At least Sparkie2182 gives us a clue when we are stuck, I'm beginning to wonder whether Sparks69 knows the answer himself.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I've just remembered that Sparks69 started the long running controversy about BP beany cheesos (or somat like that), I'm leaning backwards to my kromeski idea.

John T


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

trotterdotpom said:


> I've just remembered that Sparks69 started the long running controversy about BP beany cheesos (or somat like that), I'm leaning backwards to my kromeski idea.
> 
> John T


Maybe the funnel door is jammed.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Now the title of the thread is corrected (thanks to the Moderator) and it is in the proper section ie Radio, I will re-ask the Question "What was the Leningrad Hammer" It jammed many HF phone calls and made poor W/T circuits even worse. I never did find out the truth of what it was.
So I re-ask the Question.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Anything to do with Soviet Russia jamming Polish Language broadcasting? - 

About the time that Lech Wałęsa started his political career - and the rest is history as they say.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Popovka SW broadcasting center near Leningrad, used in 1971-1988 for cross-border jamming of the RFE/RL Polish language programs.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Correct guys. I took the time to PM S69. As he has said above it was an interference signal to block W/T. Back to the puns!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Was this the same as the Woodpecker? It was an over the horizon radar I believe. It made a right old 
racket in parts of the HF spectrum.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Spasiba, Makko. Now that you mention it, I do recall acertain amount of clacking around the HF Bands. I just looked it up and it seems the radar place was near Chernobyl - I wonder if the interference stopped due to a powercut in the mid-80s.

In the late 80s, AWA (Downunder Marconi Lookalike) were building an Over-the-Horizon radar in order to detect illegal Indonesian trochus shell fishermen. Not sure if it was ever finished - must check round the SW bands for the sound of a kookaburra laughing its head off.

Must admit, I was enjoying the infantile Russki Punskis. Reality can be a bit of a spoil sport at times.

John T


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes John, a disappointing and inconvenient truth that curbs the zaniness of us all.

Bob


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

At GKA , it was known as the "Kiev Buzz Saw" and it was a confounded nuisance. A few years ago I saw on the internet some pictures of the actual aerial arrays and they were of course vast.
The subject of the over horizon radar was on TV once. Possibly on "Tomorrows World" where they showed what the waveform was like. It was a series of pulses modulated by further pulses. No idea what amount of power was used but it used to move up and down the spectrum.
rgds
Graham Powell(Thumb)


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> In the late 80s, AWA (Downunder Marconi Lookalike) were building an Over-the-Horizon radar in order to detect illegal Indonesian trochus shell fishermen. Not sure if it was ever finished - must check round the SW bands for the sound of a kookaburra laughing its head off.


Project Jindalee perhaps?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jindalee_Operational_Radar_Network


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Now we are getting somewhere - thanks !


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Rob, I'd forgotten the name and even its existence. Just looked it up and it seems to have really taken off - maybe in a hush hush sort of way. AWA didn't get a mention in the write up, but they were definitely there in the development and implementation - they were always crowing about it in company magazines. 

AWA was one of Australia's largest companies but was apparently turned into a small business by way of a lot of financial jigaree pokeree with foreign exchange dealings.

Jindalee, Aboriginal name meaning "bare hills", is also a Brisbane suburb a couple of miles down the road from me. Jigaree Pokeree sounds like it has Aboriginal origins but it hasn't.

John T


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

No worries John.

My in-laws live on the Suffolk coast, not far from Orfordness which was the site of another OTHR, codenamed Cobra Mist. This was an American device, built and run by RCA. Performance was disappointing however, and the station was closed down and dismantled. Part of the site and some of the remaining buildings were used by the BBC World Service as a transmitter site. The footprint of the radar antenna array can still be seen on Google Earth at N 51.1064, E 1.581638.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_Mist


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Rob. Interesting that the Aussie one is up and running where the UK/US one failed. Maybe geographical problems. According to the blurb it even picks up stealth aircraft! 

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

G4UMW said:


> ....Orfordness which was the site of another OTHR, codenamed Cobra Mist.


During the period that the system was under test in the 1970s, it caused significant disruption to marine MF R/T communications along the coastal waters off East Anglia. Ships reported "dead" receivers causing an inability to receive on any frequencies in the 1.6 - 3.8 MHz R/T band, including the distress frequency of 2182 kHz. 

Not surprising really since the station was later reported as transmitting at peak powers of 10 MW, which must have completely overwhelmed the front ends of marine receivers passing only a few miles in front of the antenna arrays. 

Of course it was completely hush-hush here in the UK (although I suspect that the Russian military would have been well aware of it) and enquiries about the cause of the loss of reception in that area were met with blank denials from the authorities. As far as I know, there were no lasting harmful effects to shipping (i.e. no ships got into trouble off the coast and were then unable to communicate with resulting loss of life or property) during the period in which Cobra Mist was running - just a lot of inconvenience to passing ships and to the radio companies who were asked to fix 'faulty' receivers (which always tested perfectly when the ship later arrived in port).


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

There were also reports of locals getting shocks from RF-induced volts when they touched anything metallic, including cutlery. How accurate these reports were I don't know but, as they say, never let the truth get in the way of a good story..


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

In a similar vein, I had trouble making a link call through Northforeland Radio during the transition from MCW to SSB - of course, GNF couldn't be to blame! No wonder I sounded like the Swedish Chef!

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Not surprising!
> MCW (A2) was the old 800 c/s to 1kc/s modulated carrier wave for morse transmission but there again A3 the old AM R/T as we knew it could also be interpreted as a modulated carrier wave.


Duh, sorry about that ..... I meant A3. But it was GNF at fault (honest) and it went on for about a week from Southend anchorage.

John T


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

At GKZ (and probably at others) we broadcast for a very long time a great long Nav Wng twice a day about the Orfordness site.

I remember the phrase 'may encounter sparking in the rigging'. A weird choice of words, but how fast would you need to be going through the RF field to get an inductive flash over ?

Much later, the VHF station Orfordness/2OF was sited on the Radar Masts at RAF Ordfordness nearby, which were the original masts used by Watson-Watt for his radar development.

David
+


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

There you see, if you ask a question on the forum then eventually you get an answer.
Thanks to all contributors.


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Dumb as a sack of hammers has no bearing on this thread I suppose, as only one hammer is mentioned


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron Stringer said:


> During the period that the system was under test in the 1970s, it caused significant disruption to marine MF R/T communications along the coastal waters off East Anglia. Ships reported "dead" receivers causing an inability to receive on any frequencies in the 1.6 - 3.8 MHz R/T band, including the distress frequency of 2182 kHz.
> 
> Not surprising really since the station was later reported as transmitting at peak powers of 10 MW, which must have completely overwhelmed the front ends of marine receivers passing only a few miles in front of the antenna arrays.
> 
> Of course it was completely hush-hush here in the UK (although I suspect that the Russian military would have been well aware of it) and enquiries about the cause of the loss of reception in that area were met with blank denials from the authorities. As far as I know, there were no lasting harmful effects to shipping (i.e. no ships got into trouble off the coast and were then unable to communicate with resulting loss of life or property) during the period in which Cobra Mist was running - just a lot of inconvenience to passing ships and to the radio companies who were asked to fix 'faulty' receivers (which always tested perfectly when the ship later arrived in port).


Cobra Mist failed principally because of rx desense problems....the rx'ers were in the same building as the 10MW tx'ers......wonder who the US genius was who designed that....B\)

I knew it was powerful...but 10 MW....(EEK)

IF a ship HAD got into difficulties....of course, it would be all denied...


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

*Cobra Mist*

The UFO community seem to have tied the Cobra Mist project to the nearby Rendlesham Forest UFO reports.

There's a good overview of CM here:-

http://www.cufon.org/cufon/cobramst.htm

Regards,

Searcher


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

makko said:


> "I was wandering around the Olympic Village and I saw this fellah with a long stick and I sez to him,"So, you're a pole vaulter" and he says,"No, I am German. How do you know my name?"!!!!"
> 
> Good thread! Keep it up chaps. Wonder when Sputnik Sparski 69 will be back with the definitive answer...........
> Rgds.
> Dave


(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)(Jester)


----------

